# Syringe for dosing in substrate



## mibe661 (9 Jan 2017)

Lets hope you can help me with this.. 

Ive been looking for a syringe with long/flexible injector-part... This sounds really strange...  But to be more specific, see this example: 

If anyone knows where to buy/modify existing syringe I would be glad 

Edit, seems like I cant copy/paste the correct time in the video - but its at the marker: 10:10.

//M


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Jan 2017)

I have to ask, why would you want to inject into substrate? It's going to end up in the column anyway. If that's what its for, why not root tabs?


----------



## KipperSarnie (9 Jan 2017)

Bog standard syringe & rigid airline!
Look on eBay for both


----------



## themodernchap (9 Jan 2017)

There is a product exactly the type you are looking for on a certain fishy street website. KipperSarnies suggestion will work perfectly too and will probably be cheaper


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (9 Jan 2017)

KipperSarnie said:


> Bog standard syringe & rigid airline!
> Look on eBay for both



I don't think it will be as simple as that actually. Assuming op is trying to dose liquid ferts directly into the substrate. You would first have to work out the volume of the syringe and the volume of the air line tubing used depending on the length. Too small a syringe with too long tubing you will probably find the ferts never leave the tube. 

I discovered this recently when the air had came out of my drop checker. Rather than take the light and lid off my tank and removed the DC I decided to do a similar thing but use it to blow some air into it. The air bubble never made it to the end of the pipe.


----------



## KipperSarnie (10 Jan 2017)

AverageWhiteBloke said:


> I don't think it will be as simple as that actually. Assuming op is trying to dose liquid ferts directly into the substrate. You would first have to work out the volume of the syringe and the volume of the air line tubing used depending on the length. Too small a syringe with too long tubing you will probably find the ferts never leave the tube.
> 
> I discovered this recently when the air had came out of my drop checker. Rather than take the light and lid off my tank and removed the DC I decided to do a similar thing but use it to blow some air into it. The air bubble never made it to the end of the pipe.



?
If you mix the fertiliser first then suck it up with the adapted syringe you will have fertiliser in the tube & syringe.
It shouldn't be difficult to measure out an amount of liquid say 500ml suck up a syringe full & see what's left. Syringes are calibrated.
Or am I missing something?


----------



## Dantrasy (10 Jan 2017)

I think the guy in the vid is using one of these. I have one for spot dosing algae. I think that's what he's doing. Probably has h2o2 in it. 
It has other uses too (like blowing air into the sand against the front glass to clean it. 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reusable-20...ent-Measuring-Syringe-Needle-T1-/252479537200


----------



## foxfish (10 Jan 2017)

I would also like to know what that chap is doing?
Why would you inject liquid ferts into the substrate?
Perhaps Dantrasy is on the right track?


----------



## zozo (10 Jan 2017)

http://www.hinterfeld.com/dici-aqua...ll-nozzles-liquid-fertilizer-injector-37-5cm/

But acyualy they are Kitchen / cooking supplies and some smart thinking and aquarium (shop) keeper saw grandma sedating the turkey one day and thought "Eureka!!" Another thing to sell!!  So, look for liquid injectors at the local cooking equipment store.. 

Tho me too i do not see why it should be so much more succesfull to add lequid ferts into the substrate. Have no expernience with it..


----------



## mibe661 (10 Jan 2017)

Thank you all for the response!  The reason for asking is spot treat some Cyano before it goes out of hand... I think this i excactly what I was looking for: 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Reusable-20...ent-Measuring-Syringe-Needle-T1-/252479537200


Thank you all, you are great!


----------



## Dantrasy (10 Jan 2017)

your other option is a seahorse feeder


----------



## mibe661 (10 Jan 2017)

Dantrasy said:


> your other option is a seahorse feeder


Will have that in mind also Great!


----------



## AverageWhiteBloke (13 Jan 2017)

KipperSarnie said:


> ?
> If you mix the fertiliser first then suck it up with the adapted syringe you will have fertiliser in the tube & syringe.
> It shouldn't be difficult to measure out an amount of liquid say 500ml suck up a syringe full & see what's left. Syringes are calibrated.
> Or am I missing something?


I think you're right kipper. Maybe I was filling the syringe without the tube on then trying to pump air down. In my case by the time the syringe was plunged the air hadn't left the tubing rather just filled it with air. Having the tubing on prior to sucking up would have gave different results.


----------

